# Got these headed home....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 26, 2018)

finished these up for my good buddy in Texas....bigdrowdy1 ...he had sent me a box full of blanks as a trade. Bottom pic is cross cut saw blade with some of 100theroad's dyed & stabilized I got from Stan, middle pic is some of Rodney's Stabilized curly pecan and top is some stabilized box elder burl.....hope you like 'em Big D

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 26, 2018)

Pappy! you're a machine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautimus! Great woods! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm so jealous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy mackerel. Those look awesome. Really look forward to using those Pappy. Dad will be blown away with his curly pecan knife.
Thank you 



Rodney


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 26, 2018)

I am glad he will like it.....and don't laugh at my artwork....when ya got one eye ya got one eye...LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 26, 2018)

Your gonna love em Rodney!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Gonna head to dads later today and see if I can get him on some fish. I will show him the pics to tease him some. Might not tell him they are coming to me. Just till him look what was made from his tree.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## andy close (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not really familiar with filet knives. What's the purpose of the tooth at the tip of the blade?
Those knives are super sexy, by the way ;)


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 27, 2018)

The tip edge makes it easier to poke through tough scales, the back side edge, which is any where from 2" to 3" in length... is useful for opening the belly and the main edge is shaped to make efficient and clean cuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 27, 2018)

Fantastic, and love the sheathes, too. Well done!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2018)

Sweet! Cool knives and sheathes!


----------



## Bill12035 (Jul 29, 2018)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis Do you sell knives? Do you have a website?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 30, 2018)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis . Got home today to fine some super sharp looking filet knifes waiting for me. I mean these are some really beautiful knives Pappy. thanks so much. I will take them to Dads on my next trip and give him the curly pecan. They Will Cut 4 sure!!



Rodney


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 30, 2018)

Really happy Bid D ...hope he likes his.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Well took the knife to dad this weekend @Jack "Pappy" Lewis and he loved it and is proud as all get up. Took him and my aunt out fishing. Aunt caught the big one. Knife was a dream to use. Thanks Pappy. 



 



 

Made lots of good filets

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 Stripers? Not real familiar with southern fresh water fish. But I did eat me some northern fresh water walleye for dinner tonight!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 12, 2018)

The large one is a hybrid. Cross between a striper and a sandbass. This one was 8 1/2 lbs. the others are sandbass and one crappie to boot. Lost about a 4 lb walleye at the boat.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2018)

Yee-haw...I am so glad the knife pulled its weight when it got down to it...tell your Aunt I am jealous...


----------

